# Miracle Gro / Osmocote ?



## Notator (6 Nov 2012)

HI all, I've seen people posting about using a layer of Osmocote under molar clay...
Well I haven't been able to find Osmocote in any of my local garden places, But I could find MiracleGro "All purpose continuous relaeas plant food"
Would this be OK to use instead?
Be very greatful for advice and information - newbie setting up a 4ft tank trying to use what I'm learning from this forum!

Link to product for id puposes: http://www.greenfingers.com/superst...F0016D&co=fr&gclid=CLTRubSCu7MCFUfJtAodRSgA6A


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Nov 2012)

Hi,
   I've not used this particular brand of slow release but it should be the very similar to Osmocote.

Cheers,


----------



## Notator (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks again Ceg!
None of my LFS are much into planted aquaria - so this forum is a Godsend to me...
There's about a million things I need to learn!

I have a limited budget, and big dreams - I can't afford mistakes like putting the wrong thing under my substrate and messing everything up!


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Nov 2012)

Well, there you have it mate. Now that's settled you only need to learn 999,999 things...

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Nov 2012)

I thought the main nitrate source for Miracle Gro was derived from Urea which is not supposed to be good a good source.

Steve


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Nov 2012)

Urea and Ammonium Nitrate are much more efficient at delivering Nitrogen to plants than NO3. One simply has to be careful about the possible toxicity issues. When dosing NO3 one doesn't have to think about toxicity, so this is why it can be more desirable. Couple of threads relating to urea dosing:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=925
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14594

Cheers,


----------



## Notator (7 Nov 2012)

Did anyone else here the whistling noise that made when it went right over my head??


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Nov 2012)

No sounds were heard. Please state the nature of your medical emergency.

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Nov 2012)

Notator said:
			
		

> Did anyone else here the whistling noise that made when it went right over my head??



Don't worry mate you are not the first and you won't be the last  

Welcome to the wonderful world of ceg4048   You have to love that guy  

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Notator (8 Nov 2012)

My brain hurts...
PArt of me keeps thinking..."it's a fish tank...it CAN'T be THAT complicated"...but then I read another topic and think.."oh..yeah, actually..it IS..."!

Good fun trying to learn though!


----------



## Ichthyologist (17 Jun 2013)

Well they both come from the same factory in Ohio (Scotts Inc).


----------



## oldbloke (17 Jun 2013)

Amazon.co.uk: osmacote

You know you can rely on Amazon......


----------

